# Small gripe about the grip.



## TechRedneck (Jul 30, 2010)

I haven't used mine for drywall, but it works just fine for wood. I take it with me to the lumberyard and then use it to pull the sheets from the truck, turn them and carry them into the shop with no assistance.

It is a bit of a luxury item but comes in handy when you need it. I've used this to throw whole sheets of 3/4- 9 ply on the table saw or saw horses and not bust a gut. I've had two hernia's repaired and don't want a third. In my opinion it was worth it when you consider how much it will be used over the next 10-20 years.


----------



## Routerisstillmyname (Oct 16, 2008)

Good review. Even on sale @ 39, the prices is a little steep for this since as TR says, it's a luxury item and in most cases it will see very little use in a year. If they lowered the price by half, they would triple their sales then.


----------



## BillyJ (Aug 18, 2009)

I agree with TechRedneck. I have yet to use it on drywall, also. However, it is an indispensable tool when you're 57 and have had two hernias (honest TR, this isn't just another - me too). I've tried other sheet-carry devices, and this is probably the easiest and best I've used.

The price? I honestly hated the recovery time for the hernias, so I'm going to pick up a couple more of these things and put them in every vehicle I have. As the old per-verbal saying goes - I would rather have it and not need it, then need it and not have it (as happened to me the other day).


----------



## mbruins (Aug 14, 2010)

i got one as a gift for xmas and love it. I use a lot of 3/4 plywood for cabinets. My basement shop is only accessible through a door which lies at the bottom of a pretty steep hill. When uloading from the truck I used to have to pick up the sheets and lug them down the hill with no assistance. I have strained my 30 something year old back several times doing this. Since I have started using this thing though, I can handle a 3/4" sheet with no problem. I'll admit, I have never lugged drywall with it, but I have gripped two sheets of 1/4 ply with it with no problems, which I thought was pretty cool.


----------



## Bluepine38 (Dec 14, 2009)

I bought a plastic Stanley carry handle about 10 years ago for a few dollars when I started remodeling our 
new, to us, house and have used it to carry everything from drywall to 3/4" OSB flooring and plywood, as
my signature indicates, I am 72 years old and have been accused of having a weak mind and a strong back,
but with this carrier, I just set the sheet on it bend my knees, pick it up using my other hand to balance
and guide the sheet and away I go.


----------



## pitchnsplinters (Dec 26, 2008)

I've hesitate using it for drywall for fear it will rip off a gorilla grip sized piece off the edge. Never a problem when handling sheet goods.


----------



## intelligen (Dec 28, 2009)

cam1297 or anyone else who has a Gorilla Gripper, which size do you have? Apparently there are 3 sizes, depending on the thickness of materials you want to carry. I'm trying to decide if I should buy one of the larger sizes and make a shim that clips on for when I need to carry materials less than 3/4".

Has anyone used a shim with the door-sized gripper to carry 1/2" plywood and drywall?


----------



## new2wood (Aug 10, 2009)

I don't really know. I wasn't aware that there were multiple sizes. The one I bought was at a farm store and they only had one size.


----------

